# Metal turning lathe



## DTR

Following a recent spell of curiosity and a moment of insanity I have bought myself a Myford ML4. I'm quite certain that the stand it came with is not meant for the diminutive ML4 and I'm thinking about changing it for something smaller. Amongst the boxes of rust that came with it are some extra lathe parts that I am sure come from another lathe. I'd like to identify them but lathes.co.uk hasn't helped so far. 

Obviously some photos are needed and I'll sort those out in the next few days. Is it worth me posting them up here or is there a better forum for this sort of thing?


----------



## CHJ

Post them here, may not be able to nail down the specific lathe make or model they belong to but the function, if they are or are not lathe related should come to life.


----------



## Harbo

A few on here do a bit of metalwork so may be able to help.
The Model Engineer mag has a Forum - I cannot find a link at the moment?

Rod


----------



## marcros

http://www.model-engineer.co.uk/forums/ i think


----------



## studders

DTR":27ddw6pc said:


> Following a recent spell of curiosity and a moment of insanity I have bought myself a Myford ML4.



Snap. 

If You show me yours I'll show you mine. :shock:


----------



## DTR

studders":2xqr3u9t said:


> DTR":2xqr3u9t said:
> 
> 
> 
> Following a recent spell of curiosity and a moment of insanity I have bought myself a Myford ML4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snap.
> 
> If You show me yours I'll show you mine. :shock:
Click to expand...


It's comforting to know I'm in good company :shock:


----------



## Jonzjob

Good company :shock: :shock: :shock: Well, at least you've got a sense of humour :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Runs for cover :mrgreen:


----------



## studders

I'll be chasing after you....... just as soon as I finish my cup of tea....... so keep running.


----------



## Jonzjob

Oh dear! Now how am I goin tu sleep :shock: No need to hurry though, I just sat down with my pre-beer cuppa ccasion5: ccasion5:

No booze until the sun goes over the yard arm :mrgreen: (Thinks? I wonder if the French call it the meter arm :? :? )


----------



## studders

Actually.... it's a bit nippy, is tomorrow good for you?


----------



## jasonB

Post a few pick, I've been known to make a bit of swarf so should know what most bits are.

J


----------



## blurk99

lathes.co.uk is a great resource for the old pictures - you should be able to see what was originally sold with it

jim


----------



## DTR

Ok, here's a photo of my latest acquisition. On reflection it may be an ML3, I'm not sure what the difference is.







Sorry about the naff photos, my Nikon is in storage at the mo. my main question is about the stand. It's not a standard stand for an ML4, as far as I can tell. Here are the parts:











When assembled it looks like this (borrowed from lathes.co.uk, the lathe is a precision 4"):






Curiously, the lathe was mounted to something resembling (but is not) a larger lathe bed, which in turn sits on the chip tray. The "lathe bed" and stand appear to be matched. Here is the "lathe bed". There are no mounting holes on top of it except for four tapped holes that take the ML4:






I'm not sure whether to persevere with this stand or build something a bit smaller.


----------



## DTR

My next question is about these bits. They look to me like brackets for a countershaft, or even part of a headstock. 
















Any ideas? 

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## jasonB

They do look like plummer blocks. The brackets on the end of your two " rails" would have been used to mount the motor, its quite possible it drove the lathe via an intermediate shaft to to get a lower speed.

Not too sure what teh spindle in teh first one is, looks a bit like it could have been used as a crude centre support with the slotted nut adjusted with a "C" spanner.

J


----------



## DTR

jasonB":1nd9i2ql said:


> They do look like plummer blocks. The brackets on the end of your two " rails" would have been used to mount the motor, its quite possible it drove the lathe via an intermediate shaft to to get a lower speed.



Jason, are you talking about this photo?






The contraption on the right hand side did indeed carry the countershaft. The motor sat below this hanging from the chip tray. Neither mounting is original though.

I really am perplexed as to what the "rails" originally was. It is a casting with a milled or ground upper surface, much like a lathe bed.


----------



## monkeybiter

Why do you say the 'rails' are not a lathe bed, they certainly look like one. My Harrison L5 bed is ground all the way along with the headstock sat on that. You might build a nice wood lathe on that bed. I'd put the Myford on a sturdy bench with storage inderneath. Or maybe even a strong shelf?


----------



## DTR

I assumed it wasn't as there are no mountings for a headstock. With that in mind I'm even more inclined to pass on the stand and build my own. The stand is overkill for a ML4 and that bed could be put to much better use by someone else. 

Any suggestions what I can use for a chip tray?


----------



## monkeybiter

I'd get a big sheet of thin steel [side of a freezer etc.?] and fold the edges up without cutting at the corners in case you decide to use coolant at any point. If you think that's a possibility you could even cut a hole and solder in a threaded boss with a plug screwed in, then you can retro fit a sump & pump when wanted.


----------



## Benchwayze

studders":16fjq8aa said:


> I'll be chasing after you....... just as soon as I finish my cup of tea....... so keep running.




"Boot-neck, Boot-neck, can't catch me!" 

"When I catch yer I'll......."

"I'm in the cupboard........!"

You probably think I am mad! If so, I refer you to Jimi's signature! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Benchwayze

monkeybiter":3bpdz1oo said:


> I'd get a big sheet of thin steel [side of a freezer etc.?] and fold the edges up without cutting at the corners in case you decide to use coolant at any point. If you think that's a possibility you could even cut a hole and solder in a threaded boss with a plug screwed in, then you can retro fit a sump & pump when wanted.




Thanks Mike! I never fort of dat!
Now I can make that 'Barbiekue'. :mrgreen:


----------



## studders

Benchwayze":1zxts180 said:


> "Boot-neck, Boot-neck, can't catch me!"
> 
> "When I catch yer I'll......."
> 
> "I'm in the cupboard........!"
> 
> You probably think I am mad! If so, I refer you to Jimi's signature! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:



Nurse! ........ Nurse! 

Johns out of bed again. 


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Benchwayze

At least I can get out of bed! And not just for the loo! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## studders

Me too, which is just as well as it's getting to be a regular activity these days/nights.


----------



## Benchwayze

I empathise Steve! 

I got it sorted. It was just an infection fortunately, but at least I had it checked over. Uncomfortable process, but the peace of mind (And uninterrupted sleep) is worth it. 

After what seemed like -- ](*,) Bliss!


----------



## Digit

I'm pretty sure it's an ML2, pre-war anyway.

Roy.


----------



## monkeybiter

> pre-war anyway.



but which war? :lol:


----------



## Digit

> but which war? :lol:



The Crime 'ere!

Roy.


----------



## Benchwayze

Digit":1z2psbot said:


> but which war? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Crime 'ere!
> 
> Roy.
Click to expand...

There's no crime 'ere. Well maybe against comedy! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Digit

It's the way that I tell 'em! (With apologies to the late Mister Carson.)

Roy.


----------



## Benchwayze

Yes Roy. The man will be missed.


----------



## Digit

This may help with positive identification Dave....

http://www.lathes.co.uk/myford/page11.html

Roy.


----------



## DTR

Digit":2svn3tvf said:


> This may help with positive identification Dave....
> 
> http://www.lathes.co.uk/myford/page11.html
> 
> Roy.



Thank you, I am quite sure it is an ML4.

Still no idea where the stand and bed came from. They are both painted Myford vomit green but I've looked at every Myford on that site and nothing matches.


----------



## jimi43

This look familiar Dave:







I am still fixing mine up...after over two years...got this far...






I changed the flat belts for some v-belt pulleys...added an exercise bike from the missus....and a motor from something called "FRED"....it got called that because I got FRED up with finding what it was.... :mrgreen: 

Added a few bits on the slide like a tool holder generously donated from a guy on the Myford newsgroup....






...did some speed tests....







I use it quite often to turn lots of bits for tools...






....but now I know more about it...I think another refurbishment and setup is in order!

Jim


----------



## DTR

Nice Jim. I seem to remember seeing at least one of the those photos when I first became a member here. You can consider it inspirational . I see in a few of those photos the handle to advance the carriage is missing. Have you got another handle on the end of the leadscrew? My only previous experience with a lathe was as an apprentice on a Colchester. I expected my Myford not to have some of the luxuries of the Colchester but I was surprised that there's no graduated dial on the carriage advance. That's something I might have to upgrade in the future. That's just details though, I need to get the thing up and running first!


----------



## jimi43

DTR":1qp2b803 said:


> Nice Jim. I seem to remember seeing at least one of the those photos when I first became a member here. You can consider it inspirational . I see in a few of those photos the handle to advance the carriage is missing. Have you got another handle on the end of the leadscrew? My only previous experience with a lathe was as an apprentice on a Colchester. I expected my Myford not to have some of the luxuries of the Colchester but I was surprised that there's no graduated dial on the carriage advance. That's something I might have to upgrade in the future. That's just details though, I need to get the thing up and running first!



I have since put a Heath Robinson handle on the end to advance the carriage but I tend to do things by eye....and I don't think I use scales on anything I have whether present or not......

I do need to get one of those fancy ones though...the beautiful nickel or chrome plated ones you find on submarines and lathes!....oh...and Wadkin gear!

I need to get a proper motor/countershaft/pulley system....and get the thread cutting system working...the leadscrew needs alignment and all sorts of gib strips need setting...but I am getting there and it's good enough for what I do at the moment....making brass knobs....facing marking gauges...that sort of thing.

Cheers mate

Jim


----------



## DTR

Jim, as I recall you have a milling machine fund? Have you considered using your Myford as a poor man's milling machine? All you'd need is a vertical milling slide.


----------



## jimi43

DTR":1s0pl21k said:


> Jim, as I recall you have a milling machine fund? Have you considered using your Myford as a poor man's milling machine? All you'd need is a vertical milling slide.



I have considered it but I think the stresses on such a small lathe with bronze bearings are likely to mess it up.

I need one with a bit more wellie too...I want to be milling plane bodies and other fairly large things. I might get a vertical slide though one day...they are a bit expensive for me at the moment....I think it would be handy for facing jobs and the like.

Jim


----------



## studders

Well, as you've shown me yours......

This is the old lathe, a good one but it took up too much room.





So I bought this instead. This is pre clean up.





And some pics after a quick strip down and clean.


----------



## DTR

studders":3fsey1sh said:


> Well, as you've shown me yours......



Thank you for upholding your part of the deal 

Would you mind posting some more pics of the countershaft and motor arrangement please? That looks quite tidy


----------



## studders

DTR":2e2236pb said:


> studders":2e2236pb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as you've shown me yours......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for upholding your part of the deal
> 
> Would you mind posting some more pics of the countershaft and motor arrangement please? That looks quite tidy
Click to expand...

Will do soon as I'm back from my eye test. :shock:


----------



## jimi43

DTR":22v8wg03 said:


> studders":22v8wg03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as you've shown me yours......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for upholding your part of the deal
> 
> Would you mind posting some more pics of the countershaft and motor arrangement please? That looks quite tidy
Click to expand...


Ah! The illusive original countershaft assembly and motor! I continue to search for such a beasty...in the meantime...the missus' exercise bike frame must suffice! :mrgreen: 

I too would like to see more pics...in the meantime...there is a Myford Yahoo group which has quite a lot of information.

Jim


----------



## monkeybiter

Studders, is that an L5 all painted up like a tart? It looks very much like mine minus the muck and swarf [and a little rust  ]
I bought some electric blue paint for mine, if I could get to it I would paint it, just too much stuff [and junk] in the way at the moment.


----------



## studders

monkeybiter":11wf6fmd said:


> Studders, is that an L5 all painted up like a tart?



It sure is, was.
Known round these parts as 'The Gay Lathe' due to it looking distinctly Pink under the florescent lights. 
I've not seen another Red one but that was it's original colour; I wondered if it was ex Post Office works?


Oooops, forgot to take promised pics of the Myford countershaft. :roll: Back down the Garage then.


----------



## Wildman

The lathe stand looks like an original Myford "M" Stand which (often found as a treadle lathe with the same stand but different tray)was the last of the Drummond lathes rebadged when the ministry of works ordered Myford to take over production for the war effort. The other bits look as though someone made a crude wood lathe at some time using standard plummer blocks.


----------



## studders

Photos as requested.
If you need any more just shout.


----------



## graduate_owner

Hi everyone,
I bought a Myford ML4 (similar to Drummomd). I'm sure the lathe is one of the last made, around 1945 vintage, and I need to do something about the headstock bearings. 

I've downloaded some replicas of Dummond handbooks and they show which nuts to slacken / tighten but I have no idea how much to tighten them.

Can anyone give some advice on this, or on the headstock bearings in general?

As a matter of interest, I paid £120 for the lathe, original stand, and a 5" 3-jaw chuck, faceplate, set of change wheels, plus motor and shaft/pulley system. Considering the bearings need adjusting, there's probably wear everywhere else, so did I get a bargain or buy a pup?

K


----------



## DTR

graduate_owner":3i0nde7x said:


> As a matter of interest, I paid £120 for the lathe, original stand, and a 5" 3-jaw chuck, faceplate, set of change wheels, plus motor and shaft/pulley system. Considering the bearings need adjusting, there's probably wear everywhere else, so did I get a bargain or buy a pup?



Sounds like it's in the same condition as mine for half the price :shock:


----------



## dickm

For lots of expertise on these, it's worth looking at the Yahoo Myford forum. Mostly keen and friendly amateurs on there (plus the occasional and seemingly inevitable troll) with lots of files of stored information and photos of interesting kit.
There have been regular threads about changing bearings on 7 series Myfords, but also some on the earlier models.
You almost certainly got a good buy there - even the early ones refurbish well unless the beds are very worn (check for the saddle binding as it moves away from the headstock). Even if it does bind, it may still be possible to hand scrape the bed back to shape. (Been there, done that!)


----------



## jimi43

I have what I think is an ML1 which I am going to be selling for about £100 sometime when I get my head around it.

This has phosphor bronze bearings which are moulded into the headstock assembly so may be able to help you there. Also our friend Jack in the USA is an expert at recasting these...(I think it was him)....

However you could have one with roller bearings...can you confirm this?

Jim


----------



## dickm

jimi43":15yg67el said:


> I have what I think is an ML1 which I am going to be selling for about £100 sometime when I get my head around it.
> 
> This has phosphor bronze bearings which are moulded into the headstock assembly so may be able to help you there. Also our friend Jack in the USA is an expert at recasting these...(I think it was him)....


That sounds like an indecently cheap price, Jim!

Not sure, but are you confusing phosphor bronze and white metal with regard to the bearings? Don't THINK you can cast P/B into the headstock? The 'murricans seem to be very keen on Babbett metal for recasting bearings, and there's lots of examples on the web. But they are generally working in 'murrican size workshops!


----------



## Benchwayze

This is my M4. 
The only thing wrong with it is that the 'ways' are worn near the headstock. The lathe had been used mostly for face plate work apparently, hence the wear at the one end!' 
Nice little 'fidgets' are they not? Cost me £100.00 about ten years ago, and it still manages to make small drawer pulls et al. 

I might make a proper stand one day!


----------



## DTR

Benchwayze":29f7puhv said:


> The only thing wrong with it is that the 'ways' are worn near the headstock. The lathe had been used mostly for face plate work apparently, hence the wear at the one end!'



This is apparently very common, mine is just the same. 

Funny how this thread has been bumped all of a sudden. My lathe has been sitting idle for a few months, but by pure coincidence I've been gearing up to do a few turning jobs


----------



## graduate_owner

OK guys, thanks for the advice. I'll give the Myford forum a go.

K


----------



## dickm

Benchwayze":3kfwqmyg said:


> This is my M4.
> The only thing wrong with it is that the 'ways' are worn near the headstock. The lathe had been used mostly for face plate work apparently, hence the wear at the one end!'
> I might make a proper stand one day!



With the long evenings, some engineers blue and a scraper, you could probably eliminate the stiffness away from the headstock in a week or two  
Actually, one advantage of the ML4s and the like is that they effectively sit on a single "foot", so they don't need such careful levelling of the bed as do the 7s, and they are OK on a wooden bench.


----------



## Benchwayze

Hmmmm. 
Thanks Dick. 
I think they would have to be very long evenings, in an exceptionally long year or three!
There is a definite drop in the ways; a discernible hump of about 1/16th of an inch to climb, as you move towards the tail-stock. If I thought it was worth the trouble I might get an engineer to grind the ways down, (If I didn't think they were to far gone!)


----------



## Benchwayze

DTR":3w1mhud6 said:


> Ok, here's a photo of my latest acquisition. On reflection it may be an ML3, I'm not sure what the difference is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the naff photos, my Nikon is in storage at the mo. my main question is about the stand. It's not a standard stand for an ML4, as far as I can tell. Here are the parts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When assembled it looks like this (borrowed from lathes.co.uk, the lathe is a precision 4"):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curiously, the lathe was mounted to something resembling (but is not) a larger lathe bed, which in turn sits on the chip tray. The "lathe bed" and stand appear to be matched. Here is the "lathe bed". There are no mounting holes on top of it except for four tapped holes that take the ML4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure whether to persevere with this stand or build something a bit smaller.



Ooo, Oooo! Mr, Peebly Ooo Oooo! I have one just the same. It's a cracker... And I'll find a photo when I get back from the shops! TTFN


----------



## DTR

Benchwayze":3237o4q8 said:


> Ooo, Oooo! Mr, Peebly Ooo Oooo! I have one just the same. It's a cracker... And I'll find a photo when I get back from the shops! TTFN



I look forward to it 

In the mean time, here's my ML4 in its current setting. I've grown rather attached to the old girl these last few years (hammer)


----------



## Benchwayze

Dave,

This is my old clunker. I still need a drip tray for it, but all the other stuff is present. Motor, two sets of 'change-wheels' for screw cutting, tail chucks, face plates and a box of cutters! All I need to do now is learn how to use it!


----------

